# Speed Re-load



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Found this on youtube, pretty damn quick reload, to be able to draw, shoot, reload and then shoot again in 2 sec with accurate hits is pretty damn fast.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn that's quick, now can he do it when someone is shooting at him whilst wearing armor, an MOE pack and S-10 lol.

I'm a lefty so i can never get that quick.  I used to slingshot but watched Grey Groups youtube channle and saw Josh on there demonstrating using the non master hand to hit the slide release.  i never actually though of that and its actually sped my drills up just that wee bit.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 24, 2011)

That's damn fast but I cant get off two shots in less than a second without the reload.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 24, 2011)

Fast!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 24, 2011)

I can draw and shoot in 0.8 with accurate hits, speed reloads are roughly 1.3 with an accurate hit. But this particular drill I am running 3.0 ranges with accurate hits. I get super slow on the reload/reacquire portions. Then again I am running SSP/ESP/CDP and IDPA legal gear; this dudes race gun/holster/mag-pouches make things a tad bit faster and easier. Not to take away from this dude in the video, he is smoking fast…


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't see the video but is this Max Michel back when he was with the AMU?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nah, this is someone else's


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2011)

Gotcha.

I know I'm preaching to the choir, but combat and competition aren't the same...yet they are. The fundamentals apply whether it is a $5000 race gun on a $200-300 holster or your issue sidearm from a Serpa. People are hung up on times and differences and fail to see the similarities. The smarter guys will see that, but I'd caution the younger guys to not discard the competition side of the house because the basics are the basics for a reason.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Being that I have been in gunfights and that I am currently competing in my area at the top 3 level of my divisions of IDPA, I would say that competition is a great tool and allows for building proficiency at a more skilled level. However, I would not compare competition as the same as my past combat experiences. I would also say that USPSA/IPSC race gunning equipment is not a good tool to use for preparing for combat (i.e. a gun fight). 

A Serpa holster requires more movement then a quick draw race holster, it requires more muscle memory and it requires more concentration. The same way that a Level 1,2,3 security holster is slower, and requires all of the above to use. The same way that compensators give less recoil, optics allow for quicker sight alignment and sight picture. As well as the way that extended magazine capacity allows for less reloads and light trigger allow for more relaxed trigger control.

When shooting race gun equipment I have easily been able to shave time off of my stage runs, with better accuracy. That in its self shows me that it’s not practical to practice with equipment that I won’t use in combat, b/c it gives me false results.

All in all, I will always recommend people shoot in competition to further expand on their proficiency and skill levels. However, I would tell them to do it with the weapon, equipment and clothing that they would be using when faced with using that equipment in real life (i.e. full PPE for soldiers, duty belt for LEO’s and the way you dress and carry when out on the town).


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL

I think we're talking in parallel, JAB. :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah I think I misread what you were saying now that I reread it a few times. I thought you were saying that race guns/equipment were okay to use for real world training and that comp is the same as combat. My bad bro. ;)


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. No, I would never argue that. I think competition has a very important place, but I could never equate it with combat.


----------

